# Front Bumper Clear corners?



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you know where I can find a set of clear corners for the front bumper to replace the stock yellow ones? I can't find any anywhere, I've seen pictures of them though. Thank you.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here you go.

eBay Motors: PONTIAC GTO 04 - 06 SIDE LIGHTS GENUINE HOLDEN LS1 NEW! (item 350172372938 end time Apr-29-09 17:30:23 PDT)


----------

